# Need Guide



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

HI Friends

hope all of u r fine.

I've 2 pairs of show pigeons (separate cages) & 3 youngsters, many may rembr that earlier i've submitted a thread regarding oral powder/solution.

The important of this thread is that, i've purchased some meds for them & i need help for the usage.

The list of meds:
1. med 4 Salmonellsis
2. Tablet 4 Worms & Coccidia
3. tablet 4 cancer
4. vitamins & trace elements
5. probiotics

a month ago i treated them 4 Salmonella (it was a Oral solution & it was recommended for poultry) now i've brought pigeon recommended med for salmonella. *Is it good to treat them again* with pigeon recommended salmonella med? 

Also i've *no any idea when to treat them with which med*, currently i use to give them weekly Vit, probiotic, ACV & garlic cloves with water.

another problm is the Lahore pair (female) poop is most of the time is greenish watery, yesterday it was like brown & yellowish watery BUT not so watery as greenish. (yesterday the 1st tym i gave them probiotics)


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Plus do any one think that should i purchase vaccine for PMV too? if so which is the best vaccine can but through online?

how's *oil-adjuvant PMV-1 vaccine*? is it good?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why are you medicating them..are they sick?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I medicate mine for worms, cocci and canker every 4/ 5 months,whether they are showing signs or not.Costs me a few quid as i have quite a few birds but i believe prevention is better than cure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> I medicate mine for worms, cocci and canker every 4/ 5 months,whether they are showing signs or not.Costs me a few quid as i have quite a few birds but i believe prevention is better than cure.


antibiotics should never be used as a prevention..that is why there is resistant strains of bacteria out there..it is medication for illness, not an elixir...and good husbandtry.. NOT THE USE OF ANTIBIOTICS WHEN NOT NEEDED.. deworming is one to be done regularly.


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

Spirit wings

I had some problems with their eggs, mostly eggs are infertile or dead in shell, after i treated them for Salmonella they again have laid eggs.

Also one youngster not showing any signs to fly, even when she tries to fly she is turning upside down, i think its over turning.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> antibiotics should never be used as a prevention..that is why there is resistant strains of bacteria out there..it is medication for illness, not an elixir...and good husbandtry.. NOT THE USE OF ANTIBIOTICS WHEN NOT NEEDED.. deworming is one to be done regularly.


Well it works for me.Dont think ive ever seen signs of canker in any of my old birds.And only on one occassion with a young bird.I thought most people cankered at least every six months anyway.Although it makes sense what you say about resistant strains. But if it aint broke you dont fix it imo.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jeff houghton said:


> Well it works for me.Dont think ive ever seen signs of canker in any of my old birds.And only on one occassion with a young bird.I thought most people cankered at least every six months anyway.Although it makes sense what you say about resistant strains. *But if it aint broke you dont fix it imo.*


If that's your opinion, you shouldn't be giving antibiotics to healthy birds.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have given ours a flock treatment for worms and for cocci overload this year. Not done so for canker, and I don't think we've ever had a case of canker arise in our resident birds (though some rescues came with it).

I agree with sw on 'antibiotics' in the sense of anti-bacterials. If one just splashes out Baytril (for example) without specific cause, then it is just wasted, and may not be effective if a bird really does get sick.

Badd - I remember your pair and the eggs, and I think in that case it was sensible to treat the parents for salmonella infection.

I would see no purpose in treating them again, however, so soon afterwards. I believe the meds you used before were a Baytril equivilent, so should have been effective. Only thing is, though it is 'supposed' to also prevent them from being carriers of the bacteria, not so sure there's any guarantee of that.

Tablet for canker (is it Spartrix?) could be given as a preventative. Don't know of a tablet which would treat for coccidia and worms (?) but worming all birds is standard procedure for many people.

John


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

badd said:


> Spirit wings
> 
> I had some problems with their eggs, mostly eggs are infertile or dead in shell, after i treated them for Salmonella they again have laid eggs.
> 
> *Also one youngster not showing any signs to fly, even when she tries to fly she is turning upside down, i think its over turning*.


How old is this younster ? Does she eat and drink by himself ? Could be PMV !!!


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

John_D said:


> We have given ours a flock treatment for worms and for cocci overload this year. Not done so for canker, and I don't think we've ever had a case of canker arise in our resident birds (though some rescues came with it).
> 
> I agree with sw on 'antibiotics' in the sense of anti-bacterials. If one just splashes out Baytril (for example) without specific cause, then it is just wasted, and may not be effective if a bird really does get sick.
> 
> ...



Hi john,

The Canker tablet is from Belgium (Versele-Laga Oropharma) & it says Ronidazolum 5mg.

Tablet for worms & Coccidia is Wormout Plus (ACTIVE INGREDIENTS 5mg Praziquantel, 5mg Oxfendazole, 0.5mg Diclazuril

INDICATIONS: Contains rapidly acting, potent ingredients to give a complete kill of intestinal worms (roundworm, hairworm, caecal worm and tapeworm) and coccidia.)


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> How old is this younster ? Does she eat and drink by himself ? Could be PMV !!!


Sreesh

She is only 4 months old, she can eat & drink by herself, there's no any problem on that, before 2 3 weeks she was so active & use to fly very well


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

no 1 to help me


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would treat her with baytril for the amount of time it says..keep her seperated and see if she improves..if she does not improve alot, then she could have PMV a virus, in which she would need supportive care, you can put her in a seperate place in the house where you can see if she is eating and drinking... if not then you may have to hand feed her. can you take fecal samples to your vet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is an article about the dying in egg issue you may find interesting.
http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/2009/12/21/racing-pigeons-dying-in-egg/


----------



## badd (Jun 13, 2010)

spirit wings

Baytril 10% will do? or i have to buy any others?


----------

